# Free to good home



## 07641 (Apr 25, 2013)

Free to good home. Located in NJ.
I believe the bird was born in 2007.
I don't know much about him other than he is tame and friendly.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/found-bird-07641-a-68309.html


----------



## HeavyDlofts (May 23, 2012)

Pretty pigeon


----------



## PeterNYC (Jun 10, 2011)

Where in NJ?


----------



## 07641 (Apr 25, 2013)

Haworth, in Bergen County near to the GWB


----------

